# Inside the new Linda Clark NOC



## drmike (Dec 20, 2014)

Linda Clark seems to be expanding her uterine grown enterprise.

CC launched a new NOC and announced it on their FacePalmBook and Twatter.

If you ever wondered who wears the pants and runs the circus another siting of Linda swinging her thing.  Right there, it says the Time Warner belongs to her.


----------



## Kris (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like it was recently taken December 13, and they're still in Clarence, NY?

Wonder what happened to the move? 

See the bottom CCTV, those pillars are pretty familiar. 

*​With that said, pretty sweet vertical monitor setup. *


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2014)

Well the office you posted @Kris = that new revamped house turned office build they did last year.

That property along with mom's daycare are both listed for lease and have been since Q1-Q2 of 2014.

The NOC is allegedly in same building as DC (360 Main roughly) or damn close.  That NOC is supposedly different build out than the new CC offices they are opening ~ 1 mile from the DC.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 20, 2014)

Buffalo Business First  has a short article on their new NOC: 2500 s.f. of space, NOC will be staffed by 15 employees (including 5 new hires), and the company's other 15 employees will be working out of the suburban daycare annex until they move to the new office space in the spring.

On a related tangent:

Office Property Asking Rent - Lease Trends (SF/$/YR)

*New York City $45.59*

*Buffalo $15.71*


----------

